# Looking for recipes for homemade food



## Mauimasey (May 8, 2018)

Hello..........I've tried just about every brand of food for my Chi on the market and have had itchy, watery, you name reactions so my vet and I decided I would make her food from now on. I know she need her vitamins/calcium which I am supplying, however, I'm looking for people to share their recipes if they are willing. Right now I'm feeding her turkey, egg, baby spinach, crook neck squash and turmeric. Thanks for any and all responses!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

one of mine has Hemorrhagic gastroenteritis (HGE). I cook brown rice(not white) in my rice cooker and mix the rice with some boiled chicken leg meat. I cut the fat off the chicken meat and press into several layers of paper towels to get all the fat/grease from the chicken meat.....its the Fat/grease that will setoff the HGE and he has not had 'episodes' since starting this recipe(came from VET and previous HGE Chi owners).


----------



## chisforlife (Jun 30, 2018)

Proven recipes for my chihuahuas to boost immune system and promote healthy hair growth:

1 skinless chicken breast (do not use dark meat chicken - fatty / can cause digestional upset)
2/3rd cup brown rice
3 eggs
1 can salt-free green beans, corn, or mixed veggies
About 2 cups water

Combine everything in pan, bring to a boil, then cover and simmer until egg/chicken is cooked, stirring often. Add some water if necessary if too thick. Can be pureed in a blender for toothless dog.

Keep in sealed container in refrigerator for up to a week.

Can use the same recipe with salmon or lean ground beef, substituting the chicken breast for 2 salmon filets or 1 lb. 90% lean ground beef.


----------



## chisforlife (Jun 30, 2018)

Also a 50/50 mix of peanut butter and sugar-free applesauce is healthy when given a few tablespoons daily. BE SURE the peanut butter and apple sauce does not contain any artificial sweeteners like Xylitol which can harm dogs.


----------

